# Zippity Do Dah!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I finally have clear pictures of Miss Zippity. Demetri has fungal fin rot :evil: so I did a huge water change on his tank and put Zippity in there so I can have a QT tank for Demi. It worked out well and I was able to get some nice clear pictures that show her color well. She seems very young although I guess she could just be small.. when she looks straight at you it looks like this 
>:shock:< LOL

I'll quit blabbing.. on to pics..


















In the tank 

Without Flash..

















Compared to with flash..









If you look at the objects in the background you can see just how tiny she is. She really is only like 1 inch long nose to tail (including fins). I'm hoping with a nice big tank and plants to hide in she'll loose those stress stripes.

One last one.. a cute pic of Big Red I got while trying to get better pics of his fins.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH my gosh she's sooooo darling!!! AW! Little baby too!

I have a TEENY girl too. She has grown since I got her though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's a cutie!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

She's cute looks like my Jade!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah she's really cute and so tiny  I'm kind of worried about adopting her out to anyone who would want to put her in a sorority because I think she would get bullied.

Her color is very odd.. sometimes she's almost clear, under the tank light she's blue, with flash she's green, her ventrals are red sometimes LOL I wish she would decide on a color


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jade always does that too lol it seems like everyday she changes abit of color haha


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

She would make a good little desk buddy.... 

Although, the small girls are pretty feisty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If she was put in a sorority she might end up as the alpha female and boss everyone around. lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> She would make a good little desk buddy....
> 
> *Although, the small girls are pretty feisty!*


 I know right? It seems like they are haha


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

She may just have the stripes because she is still a baby.I have heard it is their camo when they are really young. She is too cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That could be.. I didn't think about that. When she's left alone her stripes do go away somewhat but not completely.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awww, she really does look like >O_O<.

Hahaha!! What a cute lil girl. :>

Freedy looks like this ---> >:shake:<


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg, I WANT her <333 I would TOTALLY adopt her if I could.....and I might be able to, it all depends on where I am in a few months(if you still have her by then xD)

When I first got Winry and Mimiko, I was worried about introducing them to the Sorority because they were SO tiny....but they easily held their own agents the big girls and showed them who was boss xD It was quite funny really.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

she reminds me of one of the females i just got...mine has stripes & like a lavender cast to her if the light hits her right ,hard to see in the photos though ,its beautiful in person ..she is also small & very fiesty as compared to my other female & my male http://beautifulbettafish.weebly.com


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

she reminds me of my females RIP little one


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

DF.. I'll keep you in mind. When I'm ready to start finding homes for everyone I'll post a thread (probably in betta chat). I know for sure I'm not even going to consider homes until mid-late may just so I can get through finals and stuff with out worrying about mailing fish too.

Ideally I would have them gone in the next few weeks because the GBBA show is coming up may 1 and I WILL be getting some fish... but thats just not enough time to make sure everyone is healthy and find the right home for everyone... so its going to be a little crowded hear for a while LOL

I'm glad to hear her size shouldn't be an issue if she goes into a sorority. Maybe I'll be able to find someone with a sorority that would want both Zippity and Rosie and save on shipping.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So, so cute! I wanna steal her!

And I'm remembering that 6 gallon I have in hiding...  But no, I said no more fish!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah but VG.. she's so tiny that she doesn't even hardly count as a fish   haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's adorable!!


----------

